# Connecting Powered Bose Lifestyle to Pioneer VSX-D1X



## slhuss (Apr 21, 2015)

Bose powered subwoofer has 9 Pin DIN. input and outputs for 5 cube Acoustimass speakers. That part is fairly self explanatory. Need to connect to Pioneer DSX D1S receiver...see photos...any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

You've only given us half the story; we also need to know what the Bose has for inputs. Got any pictures? A link to a manual?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## slhuss (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry-\
thought you got that from the initial comments. Attached photo shows the Bose input...it is the 9 pin DIN. Can get the 9 pin adapter with RCA plugs on the other end....but at a loss as to what output on the Pioneer I would attach to. I have had a Bose speaker system on this before, but not with a powered subwoofer.
Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Can get the 9 pin adapter with RCA plugs on the other end....but at a loss as to what output on the Pioneer I would attach to.


Obviously the RCAs would connect to the Pioneer’s pre-amp outputs (your picture is too small for me to see exactly where they are). You’ll have to get a pin-out diagram for the 9-pin adapter from Bose to determine which RCA is what (center, surround, etc.). 

If that’s not possible it’ll simply be a matter of trial and error. What you can do is use a stereo sound source playing on the Pioneer (e.g. music), then plug the various RCAs from the 9-pin adapter cable into the Pioneer’s left or right pre-amp output, and see which Bose speaker plays.

Proprietary connections like this are a big reason why it’s often difficult to integrate Bose speakers with other equipment.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think Wayne is right. Connect your pre-outs to the appropriate inputs. I would presume them to be appropriately filtered to the bose woofer. I didn't see one labeled LFE.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

slhuss said:


> Sorry-\
> thought you got that from the initial comments. Attached photo shows the Bose input...it is the 9 pin DIN. Can get the 9 pin adapter with RCA plugs on the other end....but at a loss as to what output on the Pioneer I would attach to. I have had a Bose speaker system on this before, but not with a powered subwoofer.
> Thanks!


Is that the back of the subwoofer or the head unit? In my experience, Bose systems have proprietary connections designed to prevent use with other brands or generic AVR's. Unless they've changed strategies, the sub gets all audio signals from a head unit, then redistributes them to individual Acoustimass satellites via non-standard connectors. My system is pretty old, so yours may be different.


----------

